# Halle Berry unten ohne



## petr (17 Nov. 2011)

weiß jemand ob das echt ist/ sein kann???



**Link entfernt**



http://www.bestnudeceleb.com/matrix/celeb1441/starcelebs.html


----------



## Q (17 Nov. 2011)

Ich habe es erst einmal in den richtigen Bereich verschoben, bei den Videos hat so eine Frage nichts verloren. Der Link ist gelöscht, wenn Du ein Bild posten möchtest, bitte mit Vorschau und ohne Verlinkung zu einem anderen Forum.
Hier kannst Du die Regeln nachlesen:

http://www.celebboard.net/regeln/63101-die-boardregeln-aktuelle-fassung.html

hier steht, wie man Bilder postet:

http://www.celebboard.net/tutorials-und-anleitungen/26189-tutorial-wie-poste-ich-bilder.html

und wenn Du die Suche-Funktion benutzt hättest, dann hättest Du diese Bilder hier gefunden:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...2011-fifi-awards-no-panties-25-5-2011-1x.html

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ards-new-york-25-05-2011-x392-update-2-a.html

Kein Fake, Halle hatte Frischluft nötig


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2012)

wi sind denn die Pics?


----------

